# Help required repairing a snooker cue



## n.er (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the glue lines in the splicing has cracked, what would be the best way of repairing it. I have been told to use epoxy resin, but i have never used the product and would'nt know where to buy it. Any help would be really appreciated.

noel..


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

An Intro would be appreciated.

As for this post pictures and a little more detail would help. Most billiard cues are on piece of turned wood. My new cue is a Cuetec 360 which is 3 pieces laminated together before it's turned but that is fairly new technology from what I understand.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally, if the cue is even halfway decent, I would take it to someone who specializes in cue repair. rr, I have a Cuetec from back in the late eighties that is still shooting true. Don't think it's as fancy as the new core ones, but still fiberglass over wood...very straight and stiff.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Funny, I too have a cuetec I bout in prolly 2001, great cue.

But anyways, like above... Bring it to a violates repair shop. 

Rrbrown... We need to quit talking bout and actually go shoot some time :yes:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Funny, I too have a cuetec I bout in prolly 2001, great cue.
> 
> But anyways, like above... Bring it to a violates repair shop.
> 
> ...


I absolutely hate spell check :furious:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I absolutely hate spell check :furious:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
Waht? :smile:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

n.er said:


> One of the glue lines in the splicing has cracked, what would be the best way of repairing it. I have been told to use epoxy resin, but i have never used the product and would'nt know where to buy it. Any help would be really appreciated.
> 
> noel..


It's possible with very thin cracks to drip some thin superglue onto the crack and let it wick in. Wipe the excess off and clamp the piece to close the crack and let it set. Clean the surface after curing with an acetone dampened rag. Of course be sure the acetone doesn't dissove the finish before using it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Personally, if the cue is even halfway decent, I would take it to someone who specializes in cue repair. rr, I have a Cuetec from back in the late eighties that is still shooting true. Don't think it's as fancy as the new core ones, but still fiberglass over wood...very straight and stiff.


Well I was waiting to get more info or see some pictures before I gave him more advise.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Funny, I too have a cuetec I bout in prolly 2001, great cue.
> 
> But anyways, like above... Bring it to a violates repair shop.
> 
> ...


I shoot every Wednesday and if not I have a pool table so let me know when your ready.



Gary Beasley said:


> It's possible with very thin cracks to drip some thin superglue onto the crack and let it wick in. Wipe the excess off and clamp the piece to close the crack and let it set. Clean the surface after curing with an acetone dampened rag. Of course be sure the acetone doesn't dissove the finish before using it.



While that advise might work I would prefer to see picture before offering advise on a cue that could be cheap or very expensive.


----------



## n.er (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry, i should first introduce my self, my name is noel and i am from Sydney Australia. It is a 1 piece ASH snooker cue hand spliced onto ebony. The cue is brand new, but it has a fairly long crack on one of the splicing ( on the glue line ). The crack is about 3-4 inches long and 0.5 - 1.0mm wide. I tried taking some pictures but it did'nt turn out very good. I have thought of using superglue to fill the crack and sanding down whilst the glue is still wet to allow some of the ebony dust to fill the crack so it would blend in, but i dont know if this would turn out well. Any advice would be really appreciated.

noel..


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

n.er said:


> I am so sorry, i should first introduce my self, my name is noel and i am from Sydney Australia. It is a 1 piece ASH snooker cue hand spliced onto ebony. The cue is brand new, but it has a fairly long crack on one of the splicing ( on the glue line ). The crack is about 3-4 inches long and 0.5 - 1.0mm wide. I tried taking some pictures but it did'nt turn out very good. I have thought of using superglue to fill the crack and sanding down whilst the glue is still wet to allow some of the ebony dust to fill the crack so it would blend in, but i dont know if this would turn out well. Any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> noel..


I've used that same technique to patch voids in pen bodys while turning them. You would have a hard time making it invisible. Ebony is known for cracking like that. Good luck!


----------

